# Large/long-lived insects



## Scythemantis (Feb 28, 2005)

I know what all the largest insect species are, and those with long lifespans, but not so much the ones you can conceivably *acquire.* It'd sure be nice if Wetas or _Titanus giganteus_ were available in the pet trade (maybe it'd save the former from that near-extinction thing), but they aren't (as far I know), and I haven't found a great deal of alternatives. Yes, that is probably because being big and old go against everything it means to be an insect, but whatever.

What are the biggest insects of each general "group" that people actually keep as pets? I know the largest roaches (but I live in America, 'nuff said), may try phasmids in the future, and have had some experience with waterbugs, but what about the largest available crickets? Katydids? Beetles? _Terrestrial_ hemiptera? I'm just looking for nice suggestions.

I'm going by appearance, though, not weight. Width and length over physical mass.

And as the title suggests, I'm also interested in knowing what insect pets can live for more than a couple of years, other than just _Macropanesthia rhinoceros_ or the queens of eusocial animals. I know most beetles have short adult lifespans, but I find the grubs just as cool (even if they _are_ about as active and colorful as Jabba the Hutt) -  If anyone can suggest a beetle with a long-lived AND huge larval stage, I'll definately be interested in getting one.


----------



## Wade (Mar 1, 2005)

Exotic insects (other than mantids, a few assassins and cockroaches) are hard to come by in the US, due to USDA regulations against the import of any insect that eats, even dead plants.

Many phasmids, however, have been in culture a long time and many people have them, despite the regulations. Some of the large species can live a year or more as adults. Breeding for many is also easy, so you can have a culture going for years even if the individuals don't live long. Finding someone selling them might be a challage, but placing a "WTB" ad might get a response.

Big exotic beetles are even harder to come by than phasmids, but fortunately there are many intersting natives. The US has two big hercules beetles, Dynastes tityus and D. ganti. Males of these species can exceed three inches with the long horns. Captive bred D. tityus adults have been known to live a year in captivity, while the larval stage can take from 1 to 2 years depending on temperature.

The large darkling beetles of the genus Eleodes (native to the American southwest) are VERY long lived. These beetles are not colorful, jet black, and 1, maybe 1.5, inches long. I find them to be very interesting captives, however. They are active on the surface day and night, and can be kept in groups. I've had wild collected individuals live more 3 years, and there have been reports of individuals living for 17 years!

Several species of African Platymeris assassin bugs are available. Some approach 2" in length and are quite colorful. They've been known to live a year as adults.

The southeastern lubber grasshopper, Romalea microptera is a massive beast, although I don't know if they live more than a year.

Check out this website: http://www.angelfire.com/oh2/USInsects/ for moe intersting natives.

Wade


----------



## james (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wade?*

Do you know why the USDA is so strict? I am currently applying for a permit to get rhino roaches. At the state level it looks like it won't be a problem, but they said the last application failed at the federal level. I plan on providing a bunch of documentation with my permit, but am just curious why they are so strict with non-pest species.
Thx,
James


----------



## Wade (Mar 1, 2005)

James-

It has less to do with the species in question than it does with the USDA just not wanting to take the time to determine wether or not a particular species could be a pests or not. In other words, they simply decided it was easier to ban ALL plant feeding insects than to decide which species were really potential pests. Common sense tells us that insects that feeds only on detriutus aren't likley to become pests, but it doesn't matter to the USDA. Common sense also tells us that phasmids that have been bred by hobbyists for decades without becoming introduced pests aren't likey to become pests either, but again, it doesn't matter to them. Common sense tells us that large, showy insects from the tropics aren't going to survive in the cooler, temperate zones most of the US is in, but again, it doesn't matter. Their definition of potential pests is so broad that it could include spiders, scorpions, and mantids (since these animals may prey on bees and butterflies which are important polinators) if they chose to interpret it that way!

I can understand they have a hard job to do, but geeze louise, would it be THAT tough to come up with a list of exceptions? The insect hobby is just not big enough to matter to them at all, I guess. I also suspect a certain amount of snobbery, as many institutionalized types seem to resent the idea of private individuals keeping any sort of wild animal, period.

There doesn't seem to be much, or any, enforcement of these regs on stuff that's already here, at least among private keepers. Possibly because they have no practical way to enforce these regs. Zoos and museums are required to have permits for everything, including predatory inverts.

Wade


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 1, 2005)

there are some large long lived beetles and larva available in Asia(especially Japan and Taiwan) market, but however if u are the keeper in the States, it's tough to get supplies to raise big CB ones(they do really need supplies of fungis for stag beetles larva and some nutritious substrates for beetles larva), i bet u don't wanna see the beetles shrink every generation


----------



## Scythemantis (Mar 1, 2005)

Oops, meant to say I may try phasmids *again* in the future. I did get some some from the UK a few years back with no problem; four nymphs of Extatosoma Tiaratum, but while I kept the reccomended heat/humidity levels and fed them on the thorny plants they require, they still had severe molting problems - or perhaps it was a disease/fungus. Their legs were coming in shriveled and black, and they died one by one. (I'm sure someone here probably knows exactly what I did wrong. I don't intend to try more until I'm sure what happened)

So I don't mind suggestions of "exotic" species at all. It's still _possible_ to get them, even when it's phenomenally difficult.

I heard about those darkling beetles, but had forgotten all about them. Plain-looking or not, I'll probably get one. And yes, tiny as they are, I'd really just get one. To me, what seperates insect pets from vertebrates and the larger arachnids is how for most species, breeding is the only practical way to keep them for the long run, so as cool as they are, you don't really know them on as individual a basis as you would a cat or reptile. That's the exception I'm always looking for...an insect I can "know by name", basically. It's silly, and maybe a bit nonsensical, but I still think it's interesting.


----------

